# UT Austin Screenwriting MFA



## nateluck (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, all.

This is my first post here.

I've spent a few weeks reading through various posts as I'm considering applying to a few Screenwriting MFA programs this year (Dec. '13). Everyone seems very helpful and willing to share, so I thought I'd ask for some input.

I know that I just missed the deadlines for this year, so I'm giving myself plenty of time to prepare.

One of the programs I'm considering is UT Austin. I've looked all over and can't seem to find any firsthand accounts of the program.

Does anyone have any experience with the program? I'd like to hear about anything and everything--application process, the actual coursework, any success stories about past graduates...anything.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TLC (Jan 11, 2013)

Nate - it's a very small program but excellent.  I recommend you pay a visit there instead of getting info from this site.  They will gladly talk to you and you can meet students currently in the program.  That's what I did.


----------



## brittak (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Nate, I'm currently in the Production track, but I have plenty of experience with the Screenwriting-track classes and people. I'm more than happy to help any way I can.

That said, visiting is also a great idea! Austin's a lovely place to come check out.


----------

